# GPU-Z shows vga as running at v1.1 but should be v2.0



## iwsmallwd (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi folks

My ATI 4890 (XFX XXX) is on a Gigabyte mobo (EP45-DS3R) both supposedly PCIev2.0 on the slot I'm using for my vga. GPU-Z (0.5.1) shows it as running at v1.1 most of the time but flicks over to v2.0 occasionally.  It seems like it goes to v2.0 when there's a bit of load but not confirmed that. What's going on? Is that normal opperation to be at one version then switch to another?

Any clarification on this would be great. Thanks.

----------------------------------------------
E7200 @ 3.2 GHz
GA-EP45-DS3R
XFX ATI 4890 XXX
2x250GB in RAID 0
4Gb Kingston Hyper-X
OCZ 600W ModXstream-Pro
Akasa AK 965 cooler


----------



## Swamp Monster (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you tried taking your card out and putting it back in? Maybe it is not firmly connected.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 13, 2011)

It's a power-saving feature.  Perfectly normal for it to not be in PCI-E 2.0 mode when not loaded. BOTH AMD and Nvidia cards do this.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Feb 13, 2011)

^ It has only happened to me when card was not firmly connected. If it's a power saving feature, then it doesn't work for me. Is it related to windows power plans?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 13, 2011)

PCI-Express Link Power Management setting thingy?


----------



## iwsmallwd (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks chaps

Re-seating is definately on my to do list and would like to know more about PCI-Express Link Power Management but XP doesn't reveal much. Planning on going to Win7 (but not sure whether 64bit) and give the whole pc a shake down. It just struck me as odd the that the version changed like that and wondered if there was a major compatibility issue with my mobo and vga. Thanks again.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 13, 2011)

Aaah, XP, ignore my last post then.
With how much RAM you've got, I'd go 64 bit win7.


----------



## iwsmallwd (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeh! Most probably will. 4Gb at mo but maybe put another 2 in.


----------

